# solid stained T111 siding in rough shape



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Went and looked at a job Saturday that has T111 siding with solid color stain and the siding is in kind of rough shape. Part of the deal is that the HO wants to compare repainting price to residing. The south and west facing sides were delaming, had some soft spots, and just in over all rough shape. I suggested maybe painting the north and east sides this year and residing the two worst sides and then residing the rest in a couple years. But either way, if it has solid stain on it (its a charcoal blue color), should I keep it stained (just one coat of woodscapes maybe? or will two last longer even with a stain?) or prime with peelbond and throw a coat of duration over the top? Will the duration hold its color longer? Will priming and painting it last longer than just restaining? I have to decide what will be the best route so I can get the bid finished.


----------



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

What about the Aura exterior? 
BM claims it will resist fading much longer and does not require a primer coat.
I wish I could provide a testimonial, but Aura wasn't released up north until a month ago. Too late for me to have figured it into any of my contracts.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

AALory said:


> What about the Aura exterior?
> BM claims it will resist fading much longer and does not require a primer coat.
> I wish I could provide a testimonial, but Aura wasn't released up north until a month ago. Too late for me to have figured it into any of my contracts.


 
They may be Self Priming , and I would think it is best for recoating something that is marginal or even a spot that was missed, but I always would spot prime regarless. With raw wood sheets I wouldn't even think about coating it without a primer - even using Aura or Duration.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

here is why I dismissed the thought of aura:
every time I have used it (int. or ext.) it seems to "flow" off the high points of any texture, weather it be sand texture or the texture of rough cedar. This would then require two coats of very expensive paint, and I would lose the bid probably. 
Duration on the other hand goes on feeling much thicker, fills in all the little grooves and would for sure cover in one coat. Plus I would have super burley arm muscles.


----------



## 1800Upstate (May 27, 2008)

*Burly arm muscles?*

That's a no brainer. Anytime you can get paid to get burly arm muscles is an easy decision. Go with the Duration!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Tell to reside it with something other then T111!


----------

